# What would I get ? Ash red on yellow



## flewthecoupe (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm about to purchase some cocks for
My turbit hens and my choices are limited
On color availability .

We have two yellow saddle old Dutch tirbits
And can only find an ash red cock and a black cock.

Any ideas on what we would get ash red saddle cock on the yellow saddle 
Hen pictured bellow.
Or a larger breed o.d.t. Black saddle cock on
Yellow saddle picktured bellow

We've been looking for mates for these birds for 9 months
And help would be great 
Thanks John Cheyenne and hailey









<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v622/72super/Animals/?action=view&current=pigeonsonly004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v622/72super/Animals/pigeonsonly004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## flewthecoupe (Mar 28, 2005)

I just received pictures of three candidates 
What do think


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

John and hailey,

If the Ash Red cock does not carry dilute you will get Ash Red cocks that carry dilute and Ash Red hens. If the cock is split for dilute (carries one gene for dilute) you will get yellows and ash reds. There is also pattern to consider. I do not know much about Turbits, but looking at your hen I would suspect that it is T-pattern check and most likely homozygous for T pattern. If I am correct all of the babies will be T-pattern split for bar. (someone else may know better).

If you went with the black you will get Ash Red cocks that carry blue/black and blue/black hens. Since Ash Red is dominate to Blue this is considered a sex link mating.

Here is a fun website that you can use to look at the outcomes of potential matings. Hopefully the link works.
http://www.national-federation.co.uk/Pigeon_Calculator_Advanced.htm

enjoy.
Best Regards,
Charlie


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The "black" turbit is actually blue t-pattern.

If you choose him, it will be a sex-linked mating. All girls will be blue, all boys will be ash-red carrying dilute. Considering both birds are t-patterns, there's a very good chance all the offspring will be t-patterns as well. But if they are carrying check or bar, those are possible too.

The same results go for the blue bar cockbird except you will have some bronzing and the pattern has a better chance of not being t-pattern, if the hen is split for another pattern. The kids will also be sooty like the dad. Either half of them, or all of them, depending on whether he is homozygous for sooty or not.

If you choose the ash-red bar, you'll get all ash-red kids if he isn't carrying another color. If he is, then you can get blue (or brown) daughters. Once again, all the cockbirds will be split for dilute, as well as blue in this case. The ash-red cockbird is also sooty like the blue bar before him. So his kids would also be sooty. Some, or all, depending on if he is homozygous or het for it. All the babies will be t-patterns unless the hen is carrying bar.


*All of these results are assuming the cockbird does not carry dilute. If they do, then half the kids will be either ash-yellow or silver depending on which cockbird you pick.*


----------



## flewthecoupe (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you all 
Very helpful
If any one knows were I can get yellow or 
Red saddle old Dutch turbits please pm me.
Thanks John


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Try Rare Pigeon Club .com


----------

